# pressure cooker on glasstop stove



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Or should I just go with an electric one?


I've been wanting an 8 qt pressure cooker for years. I haven't bought one yet because my glass top stove is so hard to regulate. I worry food will either burn or not cook right. Anyone have any luck using one with this kind of stove? Also which brand do you prefer? 

I have been playing with the idea of an electric one but I know they take up a lot of counter space and I don't have much room to begin with. I would love to hear what people think of theirs if they went with electric and what brand they like.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I use my "turkey " fryer for canning. Propane tank with a single burner. 

I did not know that you were not supposed to can with a glass top but the wife wanted one . I tried but quickly switched to the one burner. 

Advantage of the single burner is you can use it outside and keep the heat out of the house. 

I have only used it to fry one turkey but have made hundreds of pounds of spaghetti for fund raisers, fried lots of fish. I like fried fish but hate the smell of fried fish inside. I use the set up when butchering chickens and camping.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

a small pressure cooker should be ok on a glasstop stove I think the problem with them is the size and weight of a 21quart pressure canner is to much for a glass top . but I have a small(it only holds 4 pint jars when canning) electric pressure cooker canner that I like a lot with its easy to control heat and smaller size . its a nesco brand and has worked trouble free .the way a pressure cooker works is the weight will jiggle and release steam when it reaches the correct temp so you will know if it begins jiggling to fast to turn down the heat or if it stops giggling to turn it up .


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

We have an Instant Pot and we love it. It is easy and works great. Very safe. It is a pressure COOKER, not a CANNER.

I have a friend that has one, too and he cooks almost everything in it. Beans, stew, soup, vegetables, grains, everything. He is a vegetarian (we are, too) so I can't comment on meat, but everything else comes out great.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I wasn't concerned about the weight. Even though you're not suppose to I use a large pots for canning including my large pressure cooker. I have never used a pressure cooker for cooking meals though and I was worried about how slow it takes for the glass top to cool off when it gets too hot. Was worried about burning food. I have regretted buying that stove from the get-go but love that it has 2 ovens. Some day I hope to convert to gas if I can ever find a free standing one with 2 ovens that I can afford.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

If you are worried about the temp not coming down quickly enough, you could always pull it off the burner for a little bit. We rented a house with a glass cooktop, i don't know if it was convection or what not, just glass and I HATED it. lol 
I burned more meals with my pressure cooker on electric that than anywhere else! 
Gas is infinitely easier to use with a pressure cooker, but electric and glasstops are doable, depending on how you do it.
If you have used it for canning with no worries, if you aren't worried about its weight, then I see no reason you couldn't make a meal with it.
Something I noticed on the glasstop (any electric really)- don't ever hold it at 9/high once you reach the noise making period. Drop it down to 7-8 and listen for the steam to still be burbling away, it might take a few more minutes, but at least the whole meal doesn't become dog food lol. 
Also, be sure before you close it up that ANY bits on the bottom have been scraped or deglazed off, I noticed in electric cooking those are much more prone to burning once it is closed up. And be sure you have enough water.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I to am a fan of a gas stove .its what I grew up with; now with no gas I have an old propane stove in the outdoor canning kitchen .but I have cursed that electric stove many times with scorched apple butter ,cakes with black bottoms and smoke filled kitchen after a few years I almost have the electric beast figgered out but still have not befriended it


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ordered a Fagor Futuro 10 qt. Should be here next week, hopefully I made a good choice. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Presto is the only pressure canner designed for a glass top stove.

I like glass tops for everyday use, but some things you just need gas for.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Presto is the only pressure canner designed for a glass top stove.
> 
> I like glass tops for everyday use, but some things you just need gas for.


 
The one I got said it was designed to work with any stove top including glass top and induction.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Presto is the only pressure canner designed for a glass top stove.
> 
> I like glass tops for everyday use, but some things you just need gas for.


 
I've been worrying about this since you wrote it  Will be glad when it finally gets here and I can try it out.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

My water bath canner says it shouldn't be used on a glass top stove. I wouldn't chance it. Can a cookstove be used?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Fedx delivered yesterday! Trying pinto beans today...here's hoping I don't end up scraping them off our ceiling:sing:


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

leatin to the jiggler and you'll be fine


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

For people with electric or glass tops that worry about regulating heat the instruction book had a suggestion and it was a real DUH! moment for me... since glass tops take so long to go from high to low the simple solution is put PC on the high burner and turn another burner on low, when your pressure builds simply move the PC to the burner on low.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought the Fagor Rapida set from Costco.com

LOVE it. Small pot for when I need to cook up some beans quickly, the large pot when I cook roast or soup.

Did I mention I love it?!

Dont know anything about glasstop stoves. But Fagor says their pressure cooker will work on any type of stove top.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just wanted to add after a week of using my pc I don't know how I ever lived without it! We had unexpected company for dinner one night... potatoes in 7 minutes! I've cooked chicken and dumplings, pinto beans, potatoes, pot luck which was by far the most tender chuck roast I have ever eaten! 

The pc cleans very well and I love the fact that it has quick release but it locks and can't be opened before the pressure has completely gone. I tried to open it too soon one night and thought it was broke, there was no steam coming out so I thought it was ready but it wouldn't allow me to open it, thank goodness. Works great on our glasstop. My husband and I are already talking about putting money back to get one a bit smaller for when it's just the 2 of us for supper.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a commercial single burner I use for my canners. Next house, gas stove top


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

I can not stand a glass-top. One day I was cooking dumplings and the darn top broke and split down the middle. Did not like to even turn it on after that.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

welcome to the pc er family . next your gonna be canning and saveing by buying in bulk at farmers markets and the butcher shop . having your oun homemade goodies ready to heat n eat .


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

dixiegal62 said:


> I was worried about how slow it takes for the glass top to cool off when it gets too hot. Was worried about burning food.


The only way you can burn food in a pressure cooker is if you don't have enough liquid. So, if it stops venting steam or loses pressure, you'll know to take it off the heat PDQ.

You also don't normally use a pressure cooker for really extended periods. A tough ox tail will be succulently braised in about 45 minutes, rice and beans are about 30 minutes. If your glasstop can hold boiling for that long, then you should be fine and shouldn't burn out your element or crack the glass.

However... if you have storage space anywhere in your house and you're planning to make a pressure cooker meal once a week or so, it's certainly worth it to get an electric countertop model. Really, it's no different from having a crockpot for your occassional slow-cook meals. Having a countertop model leaves your stove burners free for making the rest of dinner, and one with a timer will start on it's own so dinner is ready when you get home.

If you're really tight on storage space, Fagor makes a 6qt multi-cooker which is a crockpot, rice steamer and pressure cooker all in one. My sister has one and it's awesome!


----------

